# Can freshwater shrimps regrow legs?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Im sure someone has asked before- can freshwater shrimp regrow their legs? I noticed a shrimpie I have has a couple legs missing on one side- i saw another shrimp seemingly attack him- not sure if thats what caused it, so I am curious if anyone knows ?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I would think yes. All molting creatures with exoskeletons I know regenerate limbs, though it can take multiple molts.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, just like crayfish do, when they molt they will have all of their limbs again...at least mine did.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

great to know, thanks! The other shrimps seem to be picking at him a bit now though so he may not make it that long lol .... Id seperate him but I dont have anywhere else to put him and I dont know that he would be able to live in just a container of water with no filter etc ...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Limbs do grow back for shrimp, just do a cold water change once a week as they promote molting.


----------

